# Morewood Mbuzi



## lasse-s (27. Mai 2010)

momentan gibt es ja bei vielen händlern den mbuzi rahmen von 2008 und 2009 recht günstig und da ich mir gerade ein enduro/freeride light aufbauen will würde ich gerne ein wenig mehr über das morewood mbuzi wissen.

- wie sieht es mit der tourentauglichkeit beim mbuzi aus? es sollte auch einigermassen im pfälzer wald den berg hochkommen.
- wie ist der verbaute dhx4? falls tauschen, dann gegen was?
- grösse m bei 181cm und 85cm sl in ordnung?
- eure erfahrungen und einsatzbereiche?


----------



## Mürre (27. Mai 2010)

Touren kannst du noch fahren. Mit dem Air wippt es eigentlich nicht sehr stark. Wenn es bergab etwas schneller und ruppiger wird, fehlt etwas die Laufruhe. Ist auch ohne Probleme in Parks oder auf einfacheren Dh- Strecken einsetzbar. Fahre ein M bei 180cm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (27. Mai 2010)

Hei.

Mit dem mbuzi kommst du jeden Berg hoch. Für 160mm ist es ein wirklich leichter Rahmen. Komme im Fichtelgebirge tourenmäßig sehr gut zurecht damit. 

Meine Größe nützt dir nichts (1.69)fahre den Rahmen natürlich in S.
Ein Bekannter fährt den Rahmen in M und ist ca 1.72..und kleiner sollte der Rahmen eigentlich nicht sein für ihn. Also wenn du den Rahmen wirklich tourenorientierter nutzen wirst, ist vllt L die bessere Wahl für deine Größe.

Bergaborientiert fahre ich den Rahmen auch auf sehr steilen, ruppigen Strecken und Trails und bin absolut zufrieden

Und das Allerwichtigste: Er ist absolut Wartungsfrei.


----------



## Mürre (28. Mai 2010)

Wartungsfrei und Robust ist es wirklich. Bin es in Leogang, PdS, Saalbach... gefahren und hat alles top überlebt. Irgendwann wird es aber dann bei hoher Geschwindigkeit aufgrund des Lenkwinkels u.a. etwas unruhiger, aber damit kann man ohne Probleme leben. 
Für Enduro/ Light Freeride sehr zu empfehlen
Gewogen hat meins mit Code, Drahtreifen, 2Kettenblättern... so 17,5kg


----------



## lasse-s (28. Mai 2010)

vielen dank schon einmal für die vielen antworten! 



Mürre schrieb:


> Gewogen hat meins mit Code, Drahtreifen, 2Kettenblättern... so 17,5kg



ui, dachte bzw. hoffte eigentlich locker unter 15kg zu kommen!


----------



## Deleted168745 (28. Mai 2010)

Unter 15kg zu kommen bei dem Rad ist kein Problem. Ist halt eine Frage der Ausstattung - und die hängt ab von gewolltem Einsatzzweck..und klar: Moneten.

 Der Rahmen an sich ist nicht schwer.

Haben zum Vgl, das Shova LT hier auch stehen mit 17,5 kg mit Rohloff, Riesendämpfer und Co.

Und noch ein Izimu mit 16,5 kg, trotz 1200gr Reifen

vlg 

Ane


----------



## Mürre (28. Mai 2010)

Mein Gewicht zu unterbieten ist nicht schwer! Habe nicht aufs Gewicht geachtet. 
Mit Formula Bremse, Nobby Nic triple Compound, ohne massiven Bashguard, andern Schläuchen war es bestimmt bei 15-16kg. Ist aber alles rausgeflogen (da für Einsatzzweck unpassend oder nicht zufrieden gewesen) und ersetzt worden.


----------



## Deleted168745 (28. Mai 2010)

Mürre schrieb:


> Mein Gewicht zu unterbieten ist nicht schwer!



Wollte dich ja nicht unterbieten. Wir sind ja hier nicht beim Wettrüsten

vlg

Ane


----------



## Mürre (28. Mai 2010)

mich zu unterbieten ist ja auch nicht schwer und ich wollte es ja so  , 
muss das Gewicht zwar hochtreten, aber habe dafür bergab keine Durchschläge, genug Bremsreserven....
ist aber wirklich ein schön verspieltes Rädchen


----------



## lasse-s (28. Mai 2010)

wie siehts den eigentlich mit dem dämpfer aus? habe gelesen, dass er ziemlich schnell durchrauscht und an sein limit kommt.
gibt's da empfehlungen für einen anderen?


----------



## Mürre (28. Mai 2010)

also wenn du den für dich passenden Luftdruck gefunden hast finde ich nicht das er "durchrauscht". Durchschläge hatte ich jetzt auch noch nicht großartig, verhärtet aber bei schnelleren Schlägen halt etwas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (28. Mai 2010)

Das "Durchrauschen" hat jeder solche Eingelenker.
Dafür ist das System auch bei mehr Luftdruck, falls man zu oft durchrauscht, noch richtig sensibel.
Der DHX 4 ist ansich ausreichend. 
Fallst du wirklich mal größere Drops machen willst oder weitere Landungen zu versemmeln vorhast, dann mußt dir halt einen DHX 5 besorgen.

Ach und fallst du einen M Rahmen mal zum Probieren hast und denkst der paßt, dann nimm dennoch den L der paßt dann noch besser.
Man fühlt sich nämlich bei den Bikes irgendwie auf jeder Größe sofort wohl

G.


----------



## Testonkel (30. Mai 2010)

Ich hab meins auch zum touren, in L mit 16kg. Da ist noch kein Leichtbau betrieben. Bin sehr zufrieden, auch mit dem DHX4, der überhaupt nicht durchrauscht, wenn man den Druck im PiggyTeil ordentlich abstimmt.


----------



## dick66 (22. Juni 2010)

Grüße, habe das '09er Mbuzi Komplettbike, also bisher ohne jegliche Veränderungen (wiegt übrigens ca 15,5 kg). Was mich allerdings mittlerweile stört ist, dass nach fast jedem Drop, der tiefer als ein halben Meter ist, die Kette ins Nirvana springt. Vorn sind momentan drei Ritzel drauf (44, 32 und 22T, wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe). Ich würde jetzt gern das kleinste Ritzel entfernen, da ich so selten Wände hoch fahre und an die vorgesehene ISCG-Aufnahme ne 2er Kettenführung montieren, um das Problem mit der springenden Kette zu lösen. Nun meine Fragen: 
- Ist das so realisierbar?
- Hat vllt. jemand Erfahrung damit und kann mir Tipps geben?
- Welche Kettenführung würdet ihr empfehlen?

P.S.: Eine schaltbare Kefü wollte ich ausschließen, weil ich da der Funktion nicht so recht vertraue.

Danke im Vorraus für hilfreiche Antworten!


----------



## Mürre (22. Juni 2010)

Fahre statt 3.Kettenblatt Bashguard und diesen Kettenspanner.
http://www2.hibike.de/main.php?sess...t&productID=4b24a9d71c4fcd3fd714fa99a7871504#

Funktioniert ohne Probleme und ist günstig


----------



## dick66 (22. Juni 2010)

THX für die schnelle Antwort. Klingt ganz gut, muss nur mal schauen, ob ich ohne das große Kettenblatt auskomme... Letztens konnte ich es mal nicht nutzen, da ich mir irgendwo einen Zahn krum gehauen hatte, das war schon ziemlich ätzend.


----------



## berchschorsch (22. Juni 2010)

Dann wechsle das mittlere KB gegen ein 36er...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mürre (22. Juni 2010)

ich habe das große rungergeschmissen. Wenn das mittlere verschlissen ist wird es gegen ein 36er getauscht.


----------



## berchschorsch (4. Juli 2010)

Ich hab mir nen Mbuzi Rahmen mit DHX4 bestellt... Jetzt liest man ja sehr oft das die DHX Dämpfer nicht so taugen wie sie könnten und auch im Mbuzi schreiben viele von durchsacken in der Mitte... Das Problem hatte ich am PITCH mit dem orginal Dämpfer auch und hab den gegen nen Manitou Swinger X4 getauscht... Der Dämpfer ist perfekt am PITCH und arbeitet viel unauffälliger...
Hat hier jemand schon mal den DHX4 ausgetauscht im optimalen Fall gegen den Swinger X4...? Mich würden Erfahrungen dazu interessieren...
Falls jemand die Dämpferbuchsenmaße vom DHX zufällig weiss wäre ich auch dankbar...


----------



## Brainmelter (12. Juli 2010)

Erstmal Hallo an alle. Ich lese nun schon seit lÃ¤ngerer Zeit mit. Stehe jetzt aber vor einer Entscheidung und brÃ¤uchte Hilfe.
Ich werde mir definitiv ein Mbuzi zulegen.
Da ja alle KomplettrÃ¤der ausverkauft sind, wÃ¤re meine Frage, wann kann man mit einem neuen Modell rechnen (sofern man das Ã¼berhaupt sagen kann).
Das letzte war ja ein 2009er. Gab es Ã¼berhaupt ein 2010er Komplettrad?
Am 2009er ist ja der aktuelle Rahmen. Kam demzufolge 2010 kein neuer Mbuzi-Rahmen raus?
Die Kombi Mbuzi mit 36er Talas wÃ¤re ohnehin meine Wahl. Und Ã¼ber 3.600 â¬ kommt man schnell, wenn man sich 'n Bike aus einzelnen Komponenten zusammenschrauben lÃ¤Ãt. Somit wÃ¼rde fÃ¼r mich (zum ersten mal) ein Komplettrad in Frage kommen.

GruÃ Sascha.


----------



## SN_Christian (14. Juli 2010)

Hallo Sascha,

das Mbuzi Komplettrad 2009 und 2010 war identinsch, da sich am Rahmen nichts geändert hatte.
Für 2011 ist auf jeden Fall wieder ein Enduro- als auch ein All-Moun tain-Bike erhältlich. Genaueres können wir dazu momentan leider noch nicht sagen - läuft alles auf Hochtouren...
Es gibt eine Weiterentwicklung der Rahmen, da tut sich einiges in diesem Bereich, und man kann echt darauf gespannt sein 

Grüße,
Christian




Brainmelter schrieb:


> Erstmal Hallo an alle. Ich lese nun schon seit längerer Zeit mit. Stehe jetzt aber vor einer Entscheidung und bräuchte Hilfe.
> Ich werde mir definitiv ein Mbuzi zulegen.
> Da ja alle Kompletträder ausverkauft sind, wäre meine Frage, wann kann man mit einem neuen Modell rechnen (sofern man das überhaupt sagen kann).
> Das letzte war ja ein 2009er. Gab es überhaupt ein 2010er Komplettrad?
> ...


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juli 2010)

SN_Christian schrieb:


> Hallo Sascha,
> 
> das Mbuzi Komplettrad 2009 und 2010 war identinsch, da sich am Rahmen nichts geändert hatte.
> Für 2011 ist auf jeden Fall wieder ein Enduro- als auch ein All-Moun tain-Bike erhältlich. Genaueres können wir dazu momentan leider noch nicht sagen - läuft alles auf Hochtouren...
> ...




Hoffentlich ist dann auch eine Weiterentwicklung ohne die Vorteile der jetzigen Rahmen abzuschaffen

Hat zufällig jemand noch einen 2008 Mbuzi Rahmen in L zu verkaufen???
Bin schon nächtelang im I-Net auf der Suche danach

G.


----------



## Brainmelter (15. Juli 2010)

Erst ein mal Danke, für die Antwort.
Ich hab' allerdings jetzt schon zugegriffen und 'nen 2008er Rahmen in der Größe M für den höchstmöglichen, dreistelligen Betrag erstanden. Ich denke, da kann ich nichts verkehrt machen.
Jetzt warte ich nur noch, bis der örtliche Händler meines Vertrauens die 36er Talas 2011 beschaffen kann und dann wird das Mbuzi umgehend aufgebaut.

P.S. Der Rahmen, den ich geordert habe, scheint einer der letzten - evtl. sogar der letzte gewesen zu sein. Hatte den Montag erstanden, nun ist er ausverkauft.


----------



## berchschorsch (15. Juli 2010)

Das hab ich auch gekauft... Heute ist es fast fertig geworden bis auf KeFü, Bremsen und Schaltung einstellen...
Ich bin gespannt wie es sich im Vergleich zum PITCH fährt welches ich dafür geopfert habe...


----------



## petitrouge (16. Juli 2010)

berchschorsch schrieb:


> Das hab ich auch gekauft... Heute ist es fast fertig geworden bis auf KeFü, Bremsen und Schaltung einstellen...
> Ich bin gespannt wie es sich im Vergleich zum PITCH fährt welches ich dafür geopfert habe...



Jepp, bitte dann um Bilder und Deinen Bericht!!!

Grüsse Jens


----------



## LarsLipp (1. August 2010)

Hi,

brauche mal eure Hilfe: es gibt ja im Moment noch den 2008er Rahmen in S für nen recht guten Preis. Ich bin 1,72 mit 80er Schrittlänge. Das Rad soll auch mal ein paar Kilometer bewegt werden. Passt da s oder ist es zu klein?

Dankeschön für die Hilfe.

LarsLipp


----------



## Deleted168745 (1. August 2010)

Hi.

hab das 08er in S; bin 1,69/SL 81 - passt mir Opti ob dir das hilft is die andere Frage

vlg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (2. August 2010)

Hi & Danke,

ein wenig schon. Wie schaut es denn auf Touren aus? Für den Park hab ich noch nen Stinker in s. Mit dem bin ich auch schonmal den Berg hochgefahren, das macht dann aber weniger Spass... OK, Bergab dann schon...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Brainmelter (8. August 2010)

Ahoi.

Ich bin immer noch beim Aufbau meines Mbuzi. Nun muss ich mich entscheiden, was den Antrieb angeht. Einfache KeFü kommt für mich nicht in Frage, da mir ein KB vorn nicht reicht......Umwerfer kommt auch nicht in Frage.
Könnte man also 'ne schaltbare KeFü in Betracht ziehen........oder die Hammerschmidt.
Ich habe das Morewood-Forum durchsucht und nur in Bezug auf das Kalula einen Hinweis gefunden.
Thorben von Sports Nut schrieb, dass zumindest das Kalula nicht für 'ne HS vorgesehen ist......aber durchaus funktionieren kann (auf grund Kundenerfahrungen)
Jetzt meine Frage, wie sieht's mit'm Mbuzi aus? Bzw. wo könnte überhaupt das Problem liegen? 

Der Vollständigkeit halber.....ich habe den 08er Mbuzi-Rahmen.

Gruß Sascha


----------



## schatten (8. August 2010)

Brainmelter schrieb:


> Bzw. wo könnte überhaupt das Problem liegen?



Pedalrückschlag.
Obs noch mehr Probleme geben könnte, kann ich allerdings nicht beurteilen.


----------



## de flö (11. August 2010)

Hi,

hab ma ne kurze Frage. 

Kann ich problemlos nen RP2 High Volume in einen Mbuzi 08 verbauen?

Von der Einbaulänge passt es 200x57. Muss ich etwas bei den Buchsen beachten. Eigentlich wird er ja mit einem DHX ausgeliefert.

Danke euch für ne schnelle Rückmeldung

Greetz de Flö


----------



## Brainmelter (13. August 2010)

Ahoi.

Fange gerade an, mein 08er Mbuzi-Rahmen zum vollwertigen Bike aufzubauen und hab' mit Erschrecken festgestellt (als ich die Stinger iscg05 Kefü anbauen wollte) .....dass das Teil ja noch die ISCG alt hat.
Dass es iscg05 adapter für Tretlagerklemmung gibt, weiß ich.......bekommt man aber Adapter, die direkt ISCG alt auf neu konvertieren? So wie auf angefügtem Bild?
Habe in den üblichen Webshops nichts gefunden. Das vom Bild ist von Canyon, glaube ich.


Gruß Sascha.


----------



## berchschorsch (13. August 2010)

Da würd ich mir eher ne andere Grundplatte für die Stinger besorgen, hier gibts doch einige die die in Carbon fräsen... Dann passts einfach oder eben ne komplett passende KeFü...


----------



## Brainmelter (13. August 2010)

Ich bin halt drauf angewiesen, 'nen e-type-Umwerfer zu montieren. Die Stinger mit ebendieser e-type-Aufnahme gibt es ja leider nur für iscg05.
Meine Frage wäre jetzt, ob ich einfach einen ISCG05-Adapter (siehe Bild) für Tretlagerklemmung vor die Mbuzi-iscg-Aufnahme montieren kann oder ob sich die Teile stören.
Denn meistens steht ja bei der Artikelbeschreibung in den Shops "für Rahmen ohne ISCG-Aufnahme" und nicht "für Rahmen ohne......oder für Rahmen mit iscg-alt"


----------



## berchschorsch (13. August 2010)

Ich weiss nicht warum du auf nen E-Type angewiesen bist... warscheinlich wird dir niemand sagen können ob der E.Type mit ISCG old-05 Adapter geht bzw. ob da was stört da es warscheinlich niemand am Mbuzi fährt... 
Diese Frage wirst du verallgemeinern müssen in nem geeigneten Threat...

Such dir nen günstigen Low-Clamp Umwerfer und ne geeignete ISCG Grundplatte und der Spass wird deiner sein weils problemlos funzt...


----------



## tom.ix (16. August 2010)

Brainmelter schrieb:


> Ich bin halt drauf angewiesen, 'nen e-type-Umwerfer zu montieren. Die Stinger mit ebendieser e-type-Aufnahme gibt es ja leider nur für iscg05.
> Meine Frage wäre jetzt, ob ich einfach einen ISCG05-Adapter (siehe Bild) für Tretlagerklemmung vor die Mbuzi-iscg-Aufnahme montieren kann oder ob sich die Teile stören.
> Denn meistens steht ja bei der Artikelbeschreibung in den Shops "für Rahmen ohne ISCG-Aufnahme" und nicht "für Rahmen ohne......oder für Rahmen mit iscg-alt"



Gibt es die Stinger nicht mehr in ISCG alt? Ich hatte mir für meinen 08er Mbuzi Rahmen auch erst die falsche bestellt (ISCG 05). E-Type würde ich nicht unbedingt montieren. Da macht man der Kettenlinie keine Freude.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainmelter (16. August 2010)

Doch, die Stinger-Kefü gibt's auch für iscg-alt.....nur halt nicht mit e-type.
Bin nur noch nicht so fit, in der Materie und hätte nicht gedacht, dass 'n Umwerfer am Sattelrohr hinhaut. Hab nun aber den Tipp vom Berchschorsch befolgt und mir 'nen Low-Clamp-Umwerfer geordert.
Ist angegeben mit Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante Umwerferschelle 91mm.
Passt also locker und ich bin wieder schlauer 
Danke dafür.


----------



## berchschorsch (16. August 2010)

Und das geilste am Low Clamp Umwerfer, in meinem Fall ein älterer gebrauchter LX den ich vom Radladen meines Vertrauens geschenkt bekam, man kann nen 2.5er Wicked Will montieren ohne das was schleift...  
Juhu...


----------



## Brainmelter (29. September 2010)

Ich möchte den Schlauch der hinteren Bremse zwischen die Schwinge legen, um die dafür vorgesehenen Halterungen zu nutzen.
Ich möchte es mir natürlich ersparen, die Bremse auseinanderzunehmen, um dann nur den Schlauch durchzuführen und dann die Bremse wieder zu montieren (incl. Entlüftung usw.).
Daher meine Frage: Kann ich das Gelenk (siehe Pfeil) ohne weiteres lösen um den Schlauch dazwischen zu schieben?
Oder ist das Gelenk so beschaffen, dass man da besser nicht dran rumschraubt?
Mir fehlt da leider das technische Wissen. Kann ja sein, dass dort spezielle Lager im Spiel sind....oder Dichtungen, die man besser in Ruhe lassen sollte.
Falls man es dort lösen kann, müsste ich dann nur rausfinden, mit welchem Drehmoment es wieder angezogen werden muss.

Die Bremse selber möchte ich vorerst lieber in Ruhe lassen, da sie nagelneu ist (Saint) und ich nicht weiß, welchen Einfluß das auf die Garantie hätte.

Besten Dank schon mal, 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Testonkel (29. September 2010)

Da ich nicht mehr genau weiß, wie es beschaffen war - ich hatte es Anfang des Jahres genauso verbaut - kann es nicht kompliziert gewesen sein. 
Ich denke:
1. Schraube, hier = Bolzen raus
2. Gelenk ist zerlegt, kein Bolzenauspressen nötig
3. Bremsleitung verlegen 
4. Gelenk nach Gefühl, Gelenk muss sich frei, aber spielfrei bewegen, anziehen. Eventuell Fett verteilen, weil das immer gut ist;-)




Brainmelter schrieb:


> Ich möchte den Schlauch der hinteren Bremse zwischen die Schwinge legen, um die dafür vorgesehenen Halterungen zu nutzen.
> Ich möchte es mir natürlich ersparen, die Bremse auseinanderzunehmen, um dann nur den Schlauch durchzuführen und dann die Bremse wieder zu montieren (incl. Entlüftung usw.).
> Daher meine Frage: Kann ich das Gelenk (siehe Pfeil) ohne weiteres lösen um den Schlauch dazwischen zu schieben?
> Oder ist das Gelenk so beschaffen, dass man da besser nicht dran rumschraubt?
> ...


----------



## berchschorsch (29. September 2010)

Ich meine das ich den Dämpfer noch ausbauen musste...


----------



## Brainmelter (29. September 2010)

Ja, das ist richtig. Den Dämpfer hatte ich auch schon draußen und den Schlauch zwischen die beiden Dämpferaufnahmen gelegt.
Nur an's Gelenk hatte ich mich nicht getraut.
Danke für Eure Antworten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berchschorsch (29. September 2010)

Ist kein wirkliches Problem und sehr einfach aufgebaut das Gelenk. einzig die Beilagscheiben sind etwas Gefummel aber das ist nur eine Gedultsfrage...


----------



## LB Jörg (29. September 2010)

Ja, ist wirklich kein Problem...ist nichts dahinter was auseinanderfallen kann
Wobei du die Saint auch aufschrauben kannst ohne danach zu belüften.
Mußt nur auf Höhenunterschiede aufpassen

G.


----------



## berchschorsch (3. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab jetzt den perfekten Dämpfer gefunden fürs Mbuzi und den DHX Schrott rausgeworfen...






Spässle...

Der DHX wird gegen nen Roco getauscht, bin gespannt ob der den Manitous das Wasser reichen kann was die Dämpfung betrifft... Der DHX kanns definitiv nicht...


----------



## Brainmelter (5. Oktober 2010)

Deine derzeitige Lösung ist auf jeden Fall wartungsarm und durchschlagsicher


----------



## berchschorsch (5. Oktober 2010)

Jetzt mit neuem Dämpfer...






Endlich ein Gegebpart zu den roten Speichennippeln...


----------



## BiNkZ (19. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir einen gebrauchten Mbuzi Rahmen gekauft 

Was meint ihr harmoniert eine Rock Shox Revelation mit 150mm FW und 5,29 cm (2010) Einbauhöhe mit dem Rahmen des Mbuzis?

Ich habe mal gelesen, dass das Mbuzi schon recht direkt ist vom Lenkwinkel her.

Gruß aus dem Schwarzwald
Hannes


----------



## berchschorsch (22. Oktober 2010)

Das kommt meiner Vorstellung jetzt ziemlich nahe... Die Totem SoloAir ist auf 160mm getravelt...


----------



## BiNkZ (22. Oktober 2010)

Meinst du, die Revelation kann tendenziell zu wenig?

Bikeparkbesuche sind nicht geplant.

Fahre nur Touren, gerne mit richtig knackigen Trails und kleineren Sprüngen/Drops

Finde die Revelation halt besonders wegen dem Gewicht und U Turn für meinen Einsatzzweck sehr interessant.

Wären die alten Marzzochis nicht so schweinemäßig schwer, würd ich mir ne 66er oder sowas von 2006/2007 reinbauen ... die federn und federn und federn ...


----------



## berchschorsch (22. Oktober 2010)

Ich kenne die Revelation nicht, ne 66 gibts ja auch als Light bzw. SL mit ATA, die gehen vom Gewicht...
Ich finde so ne dünne Gabel wie ne Revelation zu schlank für den fetten Rahmen, daher die Totem aber die wiegt 2710g mit Kralle und Steckachse... Mir ist aber stabilität und steifigkeit lieber als Leichtbau...


----------



## Domino71 (22. Oktober 2010)

Mürre schrieb:


> Fahre statt 3.Kettenblatt Bashguard und diesen Kettenspanner.
> http://www2.hibike.de/main.php?sess...t&productID=4b24a9d71c4fcd3fd714fa99a7871504#
> 
> Funktioniert ohne Probleme und ist günstig



Hm......da steht bis 40 Zähne.......?? Ich fahre 42 vorn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mürre (22. Oktober 2010)

hab ich wohl überlesen. Aber 42Zähne brauch man meiner Meinung auch nicht. Fahre im Moment ein 36er Blatt. Wenn das runter ist wird gegen 38er maximal getauscht....


----------



## Domino71 (22. Oktober 2010)

berchschorsch schrieb:


> Jetzt mit neuem Dämpfer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welchen Dämpfer von 2 hast du eingebaut?? ROCO AIR RC oder ROCO AIR TST??

Gruß MArtin


----------



## berchschorsch (23. Oktober 2010)

Das ist ein 2009er Roco TST R welcher schon wesentlich besser ist als der DHX 4.0, ich bin aber immer noch auf der Suche nach nem Manitou Swinger X4 oder Evolver ISX4/6, die besitzen einfach die beste Dämpfung und wandern nicht so durch die Mitte... Die Fox Dämpfer kannst da ja allesamt in die Tonne kloppen...


----------



## Domino71 (24. Oktober 2010)

Mürre schrieb:


> Fahre statt 3.Kettenblatt Bashguard und diesen Kettenspanner.
> http://www2.hibike.de/main.php?sess...t&productID=4b24a9d71c4fcd3fd714fa99a7871504#
> 
> Funktioniert ohne Probleme und ist günstig



Was funktioniert noch als Bashguard und Kettenspanner  auf diesem Rahmen und ist schaltbar??

ich fahre einen 2010er Mbuzi


----------



## Domino71 (20. November 2010)

FERTIG.........Hat lang genug gedauert


----------



## berchschorsch (20. November 2010)

Schaut gut aus bis auf den Sattel und die Pedale...

Ich hab meins auch was umgebaut... Hab die Mono M4 gegen ne SAINT getauscht die ich noch liegen hatte...

Jetzt sollts fertig sein und fährt sich sehr geil... Selbst mein Schwager der eigentlich immer mein Hardtail fahren will wenn er hier ist war begeistert...


----------



## Domino71 (20. November 2010)

Pedale muß ich noch tauschen..hatte keine anderen zum testen...die Gabel funktioniert nach dem Umbau auf Motoröl viel besser .....super feines Ansprechverhalten....


----------



## berchschorsch (20. November 2010)

Recycling pur...


----------



## Domino71 (20. November 2010)

Ja das kann man so sagen.......;-)



Bremse ist brutal....ich habe da Castrols SRF 5.1 eingefüllt......Für die Strasse sehr heftig.....Downhill genau richtig....

Die Reifen werde ich dann noch gegen MAXXIS tauschen.....die gehen noch besser....minion Dh oder ähnliches....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (20. November 2010)

berchschorsch schrieb:


> Selbst mein Schwager der eigentlich immer mein Hardtail fahren will wenn er hier ist war begeistert...



Dein HT ist aber auch echt geil.


----------



## Domino71 (21. November 2010)

Domino71 schrieb:


> FERTIG.........Hat lang genug gedauert



Aber wer interesse hat am Bike bitte per PN melden.....

Ich werde doch auf ein DH umsteigen.....


----------



## BiNkZ (30. Dezember 2010)

Hat jemand eine Empfehlung bezÃ¼glich eines LRS fÃ¼r's MBUZI?

Bin am Ã¼berlegen mir diesen hier zu zulegen: http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...oTubes-ZTR-Flow-Laufradsatz-1750g::23157.html

Preis/Leistung scheint zu passen, hinten dann mit dem Umbaukit auf 135/12 Steckachse... (Ich finde irgendwie wenig LRS mit passender nabe hinten)

Hat jemand einen Alternativvorschlag? Vorne 20mm Steckachse, hinten 135/12 Preisrahmen so bis 400 â¬, leichter Fahrer, Einsatzgebiet Allmountain/Enduro - kein Bikeparkeinsatz ...


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Dezember 2010)

Bei Chainrection gibts gerade einen Nuke Proof Laufradsatz im Topangebot mit der passenden Größe und passenden Felgen

G.


----------



## BiNkZ (22. Januar 2011)

Fertig! Macht Laune!


----------



## OldSchool (22. Januar 2011)

BiNkZ schrieb:


> Fertig! Macht Laune!





Ist das ein Sattel im used look?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BiNkZ (22. Januar 2011)

Ist ein Sattel der Marke "Old Ass Love" 

Er wiegt auch nicht mehr soviel, fällt immer mal wieder was weg.  Aber ich lieb ihn und fahr den bis er völlig fertig ist.


----------



## OldSchool (22. Januar 2011)

BiNkZ schrieb:


> Ist ein Sattel der Marke "Old Ass Love"
> 
> Er wiegt auch nicht mehr soviel, fällt immer mal wieder was weg.  Aber ich lieb ihn und fahr den bis er völlig fertig ist.


----------



## Razer321 (26. Januar 2011)

Ein bisschen was fehlt noch


----------



## berchschorsch (26. Januar 2011)

Vor allem gescheite Reifen...


----------



## Ill_dono (24. Februar 2011)

Mein Mbuzi is auch soweit fertig und wartet auf den Frühling....


----------



## OldSchool (24. Februar 2011)

Ja, cool!!

Meinst du nicht das bei dem hohen Drehpunkt eine Hammerschmidt nicht so ideal ist? Stichpunkt Pedalruckschlag.


----------



## Ill_dono (25. Februar 2011)

Jep. Das musst ich auch feststellen mit dem Pedalrückschlag. 

Aber mittlerweile hab ich mich dran gewöhnt und empfinde es nicht mehr als störend. Is trotzdem noch ein Späßchen die HS.


----------



## blutbuche (24. März 2012)

.... grade entdeckt , den fred - muss mal aufgreifen .. hab anfang des jahres einen ironhorse warrior six gekauft und aufgebaut . sieht dem mbuzi verdammt ähnlich


----------



## berchschorsch (24. März 2012)

Wo? Hat auch 2 Räder?!?


----------



## blutbuche (24. März 2012)

na , ich finde die rahmenform - konstr. sehr ähnlich - oder etwa nicht ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mürre (9. Januar 2013)

hat sich erledigt


----------

